# Illustrator file I/O error



## ktbelle (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi there
Not sure if this is the right place to post this quest, but here goes. In my office, we have a server network set up, and we save all of our files to the main server so that everyone in the office may access them. Recently I started receiving an error in Illustrator CS3 when I try to save to the server that says "a file I/O error has occurred" and it doesn't save. I can save to the physical drive of this computer just fine, but it's a no-go with the server. I'm working on an iMac, if that makes any difference. Thanks!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I suppose there could be many causes (Disk full? Chkdsk?) but when I've seen this error it's been hardware related.


----------

